# A couple of gems



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PVC water lines under the sink......that's got handy-hack written all over it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I think it takes great self confidence to post pictures of your own work Optimus. :jester:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> PVC water lines under the sink......that's got handy-hack written all over it.


Hey, at least one of them were on the cold side. So he got it half right.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I'd be more scared using pvc female adapters.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Optimus Primer said:


> Hey, at least one of them were on the cold side. So he got it half right.


 







Unless the code changed, water distribution piping can't be PVC regardless if it's cold or not. The fact that PVC pipe is rated for 'cold' water is irrelevant.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Unless the code changed, water distribution piping can't be PVC regardless if it's cold or not. The fact that PVC pipe is rated for 'cold' water is irrelevant.


I know. I was being sarcastic. Relax.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Optimus Primer said:


> I know. I was being sarcastic. Relax.


 






We need a sarcasm emoticon....:icon_wink:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> We need a sarcasm emoticon....:icon_wink:


...


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Unless the code changed, water distribution piping can't be PVC regardless if it's cold or not. The fact that PVC pipe is rated for 'cold' water is irrelevant.



PVC is highly toxic. Makes me wonder how safe cpvc is even though it's approved for domestic water.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I was feeling emotoinless when I typed it.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> PVC is highly toxic. Makes me wonder how safe cpvc is even though it's approved for domestic water.



I see residential water and commercial water lines especially the main line using PVC all the time.

Legal in D/FW area.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

But but but the hack got the stuff from Graingers !!.. gawd, I hate that place..


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

TallCoolOne said:


> I see residential water and commercial water lines especially the main line using PVC all the time.
> 
> Legal in D/FW area.


It's used here too.. Legal? Depends on jurisdiction.. Toxic? Always.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

TallCoolOne said:


> I see residential water and commercial water lines especially the main line using PVC all the time.
> 
> Legal in D/FW area.


Legal here too 4" and 2" sch 40 PVC I ran in the summer.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

It's especially bad on hot water.. When it gets hot it off gasses toxic fumes.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

TallCoolOne said:


> I see residential water and commercial water lines especially the main line using PVC all the time.
> 
> Legal in D/FW area.


 






PVC is allowed here too, *outside* the building. But *inside*, it is prohibited for use with potable water lines.

It's approved for use as a water service pipe but not in water distribution piping (ie: inside the footprint of bldg.). 

PVC is a.o.k inside a bldg. for use in DWV piping.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> PVC is allowed here too, outside the building. But inside, it is prohibited for use with potable water lines.
> 
> It's approved for use as a water service pipe but not in water distribution piping (ie: inside the footprint of bldg.).
> 
> PVC is a.o.k inside a bldg. for use in DWV piping.


 So the pvc is allowed outside the bldg but not inside,, why? Do the water become different when entering the building?


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

When I met my wife 25 yrs ago I was lucky enough to start working for her parents too. He added onto the house and used sch 40 for hot water under the slab and in the walls from valves to heater. You can't glue fittings to it as it has swollen up. His reason for using it has been that the guy at Scotty's didn't say not to use it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> So the pvc is allowed outside the bldg but not inside,, why? Do the water become different when entering the building?


 






That's a good question. It's definitely not permitted for use with hot water. Our code doesn't permit its use for potable water lines inside.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> That's a good question. It's definitely not permitted for use with hot water. Our code doesn't permit its use for potable water lines inside.


 What about on/at well pressure tank which is inside??


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> What about on/at well pressure tank which is inside??


 






The wells are outside here. So PVC is o.k.

PVC is used in pool piping here also.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> The wells are outside here. So PVC is o.k.
> 
> PVC is used in pool piping here also.


 The well are outside here too... the tank are inside... must be the concrete wall making the water different???? Lol


----------

